
JS: The good parts – Still relevant? - comatory
I&#x27;m a junior web dev and I think I have some grasp on JS (use it every day, basically). However I feel like there are major parts of JS that I do not understand, so I started reading YDKJS (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;getify&#x2F;You-Dont-Know-JS). I find it well written with good code examples.<p>I was wondering, is Crockford&#x27;s book still the resource to go? Is it of any value for me to read it? I&#x27;m just asking because the last edition is few years old and I&#x27;m not sure if I could find better information elsewhere.<p>Thanks for any input.
======
desireco42
Well... As a big fan of this book. How about this, it is very short book, why
don't you read it and see if it was valuable?

I don't know what else to tell you, it is very short book, which doesn't
diminish quality of the content and insight it provides.

------
chansd5
Read your post many years ago and looks like you made it! Congrats! I had the
same dream and I got my first Dev job too!

